# Amare For Iguodala, Dalembert In Talks



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

> The Suns are talking to the Sixers about trading Amare Stoudemire for Andre Iguodala and Samuel Dalembert.
> 
> According to the report from ESPN, the Sixers are the side holding up the deal and nothing is imminent. But the deal could be finalized before the trade deadline because the Sixers would like to unload Dalembert's contract.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure this trade will work without Elton Brand being in there somehow.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yep. I've heard about this potential for a week, media is just now picking up on it. Apparently, Sixers are viewing this as more of acquiring a big name expiring to make it look less like a dump. But now with Amare's bluff about opting in knowing this is being talked about, it might've killed it.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't see the point of this trade. Why not just develop Speights?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Here's the thing I don't understand: Dumping both Iggy and Dalembert still doesn't get Philadelphia more than about 13-15 million(sub-max) under the cap for the summer and the Wade/Lebron/Bosh/Johnson types aren't signing there anyway. Considering that they're already under the tax line, why the rush to unload Dalembert's contract? Seems like it would be easier to move him as a large expiring contract next year.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> I don't see the point of this trade. Why not just develop Speights?


Speights isn't that good. He can score but he's a roleplayer, plus this trade is just to open cap and get Iguodala off the books.


----------

